# New Eagle sighting -Plymouth Twp. MI



## Jim R. (Aug 24, 2014)

On the way to church this a.m. and spotted mature bald eagle over Wilcox lake in Hines park. Just moved to Plymouth and that was the last thing I expected to see. Up north camping and in AK have seen many, but in Plymouth? Really?

Probably just passing through, but will keep eye out for unlikely nest. Anyone else?

Jim


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Yeah, they nest in Maybury State Park, which is in Novi. Just a few miles up the road from Plymouth. I am in Belleville, and I see Eagles frequently. These aren't transient birds.


----------



## Jim R. (Aug 24, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up. Sounds like a trip to Maybury in order.
Just moved down from Walled Lake. There's been a pair of Osprey nesting in a cell tower behind Walmart there for about 4 years-didn't check it this year. North of Pontiac Trl and just west off Haggerty on Old Farm Lane in an industrial park...beautifiul and graceful birds.

Again thanks!!


----------

